
Ask HN: What technology would you bring to the world, Manhattan-project style? - saadalem
How and why ?
======
kken
One obvious answer may be controlled nuclear fusion. But then you realize that
the manhatten project was not very expensive ($23B in todays money) compared
to the current efforts on fusion like ITER ($20B).

Unpopolar opinion: Maybe the Manhatten-Project, the fission bomb, was actually
not that difficult compared to other challenges that are ahead of us?

